# ***OFFICIAL*** BJ Penn vs. Nick Diaz Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Penn cause Penn can smack the face of everyone without a solid wrestling backround.. Diaz is more spectacular with his striking but i don't think he is better than Penn..


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

penn by 2nd round tko


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz to show the world he's the real deal.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not going to bet on this one or make predictions I'm just going to enjoy a great fight.

I do think both guys are a little reluctant and unenthusiastic for this fight. I think the winner will be the one who brings the fire on fight night.

What I would love more than anything is for Nick to come out taunting BJ and for it to really piss BJ off. Then we have fight of the year.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't wait for this fight, been waiting for Nick to come back to the UFC for ages!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really excited for this fight, but I think Penn takes it. He has the better chin of the two even though Diaz's recovery is excellent. I think Penn has this fight on the ground and has better boxing all around.

That being said, I fully expect Diaz to stalk Penn and make it an awesome fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Diaz is going to surprise a lot of people in this fight. I think his counters will be very successful and he can wear BJ down.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Diaz will take this....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What a tough matchup to predict.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Love Penn and will be supporting him in this fight, but realistically, Nick should take it. I'll probably get a lot of stick for picking Diaz. I've just never understood why people can't be passionate fans of some one/some thing but also be realistic about the outcome and try to remain unbiased, instead of being blinded.

Penn will want to stand and bang and his boxing can't match Nicks. If Penn decided to use his wrestling and take downs, he could comfortably take a decision, but he won't do that, he will want to put on a brawl for the fans.

Just scrap.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Love Penn and will be supporting him in this fight, but realistically, Nick should take it. I'll probably get a lot of stick for picking Diaz. *I've just never understood why people can't be passionate fans of some one/some thing but also be realistic about the outcome and try to remain unbiased, instead of being blinded.*
> 
> Penn will want to stand and bang and his boxing can't match Nicks. If Penn decided to use his wrestling and take downs, he could comfortably take a decision, but he won't do that, he will want to put on a brawl for the fans.
> 
> Just scrap.


Where's the fun in that? When the odds are the worst that's when it's the most fun to support your team/fighter.

what you describe is not a fan. just an observer.

Kind of a creepy voyeur...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Where's the fun in that? When the odds are the worst that's when it's the most fun to support your team/fighter.
> 
> what you describe is not a fan. just an observer.
> 
> Kind of a creepy voyeur...


I'am supporting BJ Penn, I'm just realistic about fights. I just don't understand your mentality.

It's like the Couture/Machida fight. How you had honestly convinced yourself Couture was going to win that fight baffles me. I get that you're a huge fan, but how can you let that blind your judgement?

There's being a fan of some one/some thing and then there is being a fan boy. Disregarding logic and common sense because you support some thing no matter what, I just think it's stupid. 

I don't understand that mentality and never will.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Your not supporting Bj at all. If he wins you'll say you did. If he loses you'll say I knew it all along. That's not being a fan or a supporter and it doesn't seem like any fun. it's like "I'm too cool to cheer for anybody I'm just here to criticize."

I don't understand that mentality and I don't really want to... but I'll stop short of calling it stupid.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Your not supporting Bj at all. If he wins you'll say you did. *If he loses you'll say I knew it all along.* That's not being a fan or a supporter and it doesn't seem like any fun. it's like "I'm too cool to cheer for anybody I'm just here to criticize."
> 
> I don't understand that mentality and I don't really want to... but I'll stop short of calling it stupid.


You clearly don't know me at all. That's exactly what I won't say. Even though I've predicted Nick to win, that doesn't mean I want it to happen, and it sure as hell doesn't mean I'm going to gloat about it if it happens. I'll be pretty devastated if BJ get's TKO'd or finished. I can't even watch round three of the Fitch fight.

I cheer for BJ each and every fight.

Disregarding logic and being completely unrealistic (because you support some thing) in certain situations is just stupid though. Fan boys are stupid.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You clearly don't know me at all. That's exactly what I won't say. Even though I've predicted Nick to win, that doesn't mean I want it to happen, and it sure as hell doesn't mean I'm going to gloat about it if it happens. I'll be pretty devastated if BJ get's TKO'd or finished. I can't even watch round three of the Fitch fight.
> 
> I cheer for BJ each and every fight.
> 
> Disregarding logic and being completely unrealistic (because you support some thing) in certain situations is just stupid though. Fan boys are stupid.


Us fanboys made this sport and continue to pay it's bills. Some of us don't even recognize what we are. Some of us think we're expert analysts who can declare this guy as "world class" and that guy as a "can" and can actually say a fighter has "no chance". as if we know what we're talking about. My favorite joke on this forum is "unbiased opinion":laugh:


EDIT: Just a note for those who think they know something that us fanboys don't. Would you consider Anderson Silva to have an expert opinion?

He not very long ago said that Nate Marquardt was the best MW in the UFC and the future of the division. do you really think your opinion is more informed than his?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Penn will want to stand and bang and his boxing can't match Nicks. If Penn decided to use his wrestling and take downs, he could comfortably take a decision, but he won't do that, he will want to put on a brawl for the fans.
> 
> Just scrap.


BJ's boxing is miles better than Diaz, he is going to make Diaz look silly standing. If Diaz is getting dropped/rocked by mediocre/bad fighters like Zaromiskis and Santos what will Penn do to him?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Us fanboys made this sport and continue to pay it's bills. Some of us don't even recognize what we are. Some of us think we're expert analysts who can declare this guy as "world class" and that guy as a "can" and can actually say a fighter has "no chance". as if we know what we're talking about. My favorite joke on this forum is "unbiased opinion":laugh:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just a note for those who think they know something that us fanboys don't. Would you consider Anderson Silva to have an expert opinion?
> ...


So let me get this straight, because we are not actually trained professional fighters and post on an internet forum, that means we can't actually have an educated opinion on the sport? That's what you're saying? That's just a ridiculous point to make. I don't understand your ramble on paying bills and making this sport what it is today either and don't see how that's relevant to the argument.

Ariel Helwani is a leading MMA journalist and interviewer, he's most likely never thrown a punch in his entire life. Because he doesn't train or compete at the highest level of MMA, does that mean he doesn't know any thing about the sport? No, no it doesn't. He's probably one of the most educated MMA fans out there and guess what, he started out writing blogs......ON THE INTERNET.

Being able to analyse some thing objectively requires common sense and an unbiased opinion. Being largely biased for/against certain things just limits your knowledge and input on a subject matter.

"Wah, wah, Randy will crush Machida because he's my hero and is awesome!!! Machida doesn't stand a chance". It's just stupid.

@Drogo, we shall see. I think you're heavily underestimating Nicks boxing skills and determination. His defense is sloppy and he does get clipped, but he just keeps on getting back up and coming at you until you're exhausted and wilt under the pressure.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> So let me get this straight, because we are not actually trained professional fighters and post on an internet forum, that means we can't actually have an educated opinion on the sport? That's what you're saying? That's just a ridiculous point to make. I don't understand your ramble on paying bills and making this sport what it is today either and don't see how that's relevant to the argument.
> 
> Ariel Helwani is a leading MMA journalist and interviewer, he's most likely never thrown a punch in his entire life. Because he doesn't train or compete at the highest level of MMA, does that mean he doesn't know any thing about the sport? No, no it doesn't. He's probably one of the most educated MMA fans out there and guess what, he started out writing blogs......ON THE INTERNET.
> 
> ...


iguess i didn't make my point very well. I'm saying that Silva's expert opinion on Nate Marquardt is as informed and valid as yours and as accurate as mine. 

Anyone who thinks Randy had no chance in any fight against any one ever is...



not an expert. :hug:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> iguess i didn't make my point very well. I'm saying that Silva's expert opinion on Nate Marquardt is as informed and valid as yours and as accurate as mine.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Randy had no chance in any fight against any one ever is...
> 
> ...


Who says Anderson Silva is an expert when it comes to analysing and breaking down fights?

Wayne Rooney is one of the best footballers (soccer) in England. I can't ever imagine him giving a well thought out analysis on football though.

Where did I ever say Randy had no chance?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> @Drogo, we shall see. I think you're heavily underestimating Nicks boxing skills and determination. His defense is sloppy and he does get clipped, but he just keeps on getting back up and coming at you until you're exhausted and wilt under the pressure.


I think you're overestimating Nick's striking. He has looked good because he has been fighting low level guys. I think this fight will be the equivalent of the Kampmann/Ellenberger fights for Shields; a wake up call to the difference between fighting decent competition and fighting Cyborg Santos. I expect Penn to drop Diaz multiple times and finish him in the first. 

Kind of funny that you are a huge Penn fan and picking him to lose and I have really never liked Penn and I think this is an easy fight for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Drogo said:


> I think you're overestimating Nick's striking. He has looked good because he has been fighting low level guys. I think this fight will be the equivalent of the Kampmann/Ellenberger fights for Shields; a wake up call to the difference between fighting decent competition and fighting Cyborg Santos. I expect Penn to drop Diaz multiple times and finish him in the first.
> 
> Kind of funny that you are a huge Penn fan and picking him to lose and I have really never liked Penn and I think this is an easy fight for him.


Forgot daley already?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I think you're overestimating Nick's striking. He has looked good because he has been fighting low level guys. I think this fight will be the equivalent of the Kampmann/Ellenberger fights for Shields; a wake up call to the difference between fighting decent competition and fighting Cyborg Santos. I expect Penn to drop Diaz multiple times and finish him in the first.
> 
> Kind of funny that you are a huge Penn fan and picking him to lose and I have really never liked Penn and I think this is an easy fight for him.


There isn't any thing low level about Paul Daley's striking. For Nick Diaz to stand and trade with arguably the best striker in the WW division and knock him out in the first round is incredibly impressive. 

Nick has excellent pressure boxing and I feel the best punching combinations in MMA.

Also, it seems like you're a UFC fanboy. Jake Shields has fought and beaten top notch UFC competition. He's beaten Yushin Okami, Carlos Condit and Dan Henderson. As far as I recall, those guys are/were top tier UFC competition.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Going with BJ on this one I think he can pull it off but expecting it to be a close fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> There isn't any thing low level about Paul Daley's striking. For Nick Diaz to stand and trade with arguably the best striker in the WW division and knock him out in the first round is incredibly impressive.
> 
> Nick has excellent pressure boxing and I feel the best punching combinations in MMA.
> 
> Also, it seems like you're a UFC fanboy. Jake Shields has fought and beaten top notch UFC competition. He's beaten Yushin Okami, Carlos Condit and Dan Henderson. As far as I recall, those guys are/were top tier UFC competition.


The win against Daley was impressive but it is Diaz's recovery that is good rather than his striking. Daley dropped Diaz pretty easily and got too excited. I think BJ will do the same except not let him get back up. I don't think Diaz's striking is bad by any means but I don't think he is the best in MMA at anything. His combinations and striking are good but his defence is crap.

As for Shields I thought he lost that fight to Okami and I think Condit would beat him now. The Hendo win was Shield's best but considering what Shields has done since then I'm inclined to give the possiblity that Hendo was injured some credibility.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Diaz is a really good boxer and not taking anything away from Penn, who is also a good one himself, but I think Diaz will stick to the outside. He has a 4" reach advantage, which isn't much but he knows how to use it. I also give the speed to Diaz, he may not use it much and it mostly shows in his boxing. He doesn't throw a lot of power shots but peppers you and knows when to throw that power shot at the right time. 

Unless Penn wants to take this to the ground, I have Diaz winning the standup and eventually winning the fight.


Surprised how one sided this voting is. Funny how Diaz had more support to dethrone GSP but now people think he can't handle Penn.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Surprised how one sided this voting is. Funny how Diaz had more support to dethrone GSP but now people think he can't handle Penn.


Honestly I think Diaz has a better chance against GSP than he does against Penn. I think Diaz loses both fights but at least he has certain advantages over GSP were as against Penn I really don't see him having any. Penn is the better striker, the better grappler, better wrestler and the more durable fighter. At least against GSP he would have durability and a grappling advantage.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Penn via destruction Rd 1 (T)KO.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I think Diaz has a better chance against GSP than he does against Penn. I think Diaz loses both fights but at least he has certain advantages over GSP were as against Penn *I really don't see him having any.* Penn is the better striker, the better grappler, better wrestler and the more durable fighter. At least against GSP he would have durability and a grappling advantage.


Reach? Cardio?

I think BJ will win, but this is a fairly evenly matched fight IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Reach? Cardio?
> 
> I think BJ will win, but this is a fairly evenly matched fight IMO.


BJ has often been at a reach disadvantage and its never been a problem, Nick often enjoys one and tends to get tagged regardless so I honestly don't see it as being an issue at all here. Cardio? Neither guy is gassing here, BJ's bad cardio at 170 is a myth. His cardio is the same at 170 it was at 155 when he lit up Diego, its a simple matter of the big wrestlers he faced at 170 wearing him out that much more, Diaz doesn't have the physical tools or the skill set to implement that game plan. They both may be advantages for Diaz but I fail to see either having any kind of significant effect on the way this fight transpires.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i honestly feel both guys are very close in most departments. Mostly it will come down to fight night, who brings the heat and who brings the fire. If BJ comes out blitzkreig he could finish Nick in the first. If nick goes into the 3rd he could wear out BJ with body shots. Ill just throw it out there but what if BJ actually goes into wrestle mode and gets nick to the floor..........now that would be interesting to see just how good Nick is. I just cant pick a winner !, i will enjoy the fight with 2 bad ass guys.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I actually think this is almost like a Mirror Match but Diaz being bigger. Tough to say this but I think Nick Diaz will win being the stronger, bigger, better cardio, and more motivated fighter. I think this will be a war of attrition, and Diaz is better suited for it. Diaz by decision.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna be confined for the fight and unable to get the live ppv. BJ is my boy though and I really want to see this one live. Anyone have some reliable places to stream it from? I wanna make sure I have them ready early to make sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We do not allow streams to be posted here.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man I just cannot wait for this fight. I really do not know what is going to happen. Diaz has a great physical advantage in the height and reach department but BJ has a huge advantage in the KO power department. 

Will Diaz' pitter patter jabs be enough to keep BJ at bay? I think BJ will be able to get inside and land but the question is will BJ become frustrated by that constant rapping of Diaz' jabs. I think Bj is gonna have to eat a few shots on the in no matter what, and that may where on him.

I still gotta believe that BJ will land bigger and harder. I hope that is enough.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I think Diaz has a better chance against GSP than he does against Penn. I think Diaz loses both fights but at least he has certain advantages over GSP were as against Penn I really don't see him having any. Penn is the better striker, the better grappler, better wrestler and the more durable fighter. At least against GSP he would have durability and a grappling advantage.



Came here to post the same thing. I don't want BJ to win and get smothered by GSP again, though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Glothin said:


> Came here to post the same thing. I don't want BJ to win and get smothered by GSP again, though.


Ya I really would be sad if I had to watch BJ get beat down by GSP for several rounds again. I like them both too much.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I honestly think BJ is still the biggest threat to GSP that the UFC has right now in the WW division with the possible exception of Ellenberger who I am not completly sold on yet. I need to see Ellenberger/Kos.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I honestly think BJ is still the biggest threat to GSP that the UFC has right now in the WW division with the possible exception of Ellenberger who I am not completly sold on yet. I need to see Ellenberger/Kos.


BJ certainly has a better chance than Diaz or Condit. I just don't like seeing BJ get beat down, and I don't think he has evolved in any kind of way that will allow him to stop GSP from taking him down and controlling him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> BJ certainly has a better chance than Diaz or Condit. I just don't like seeing BJ get beat down, and I don't think he has evolved in any kind of way that will allow him to stop GSP from taking him down and controlling him.


I was awfully impressed by his ability to stuff Fitch but Fitch and GSP are vastly different styles of wrestlers. I would like to see BJ fight Kos to see if his wrestling really did improve that much working with Hughes since I think GSP and Kos are similar in wrestling in both abilities and style.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> We do not allow streams to be posted here.


Shitty, but I guess I can understand that. Sooooo.... anyone wanna inbox me a stream?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mocacho said:


> Shitty, but I guess I can understand that. Sooooo.... anyone wanna inbox me a stream?


buy a premium account here and I'll hook ya up for life


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

When it comes to BJ vs Diaz, there both good Boxers and i think Bj has the faster hands, and better wrestling, and he might use that wrestling to take a round or two who knows, and imo i think BJ has more power, and i was never really impressed with Diaz's wrestling, I think Bj has more tools to beat Diaz, and i dont see Diaz subbing Bj.

Only way i can see Diaz winning is by hitting power shots, but Bj has a iron chin, i just think Bj is faster, packs more power, and i dont see him getting submitted or TKO'ed period... Diaz on the other hand has a amazing ability to come back after taking shots, has amazing Cardio, but every fight ive seen him come back in is when the opponent gets cocky and makes mistakes that i dont see Bj ever making. 

So Bj, Power, Speed, and ability to control Diaz on the ground with amazing Submission defense to avoid getting Subbed... I see it as Bj's fight to lose.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Drogo said:


> The win against Daley was impressive but it is Diaz's recovery that is good rather than his striking. Daley dropped Diaz pretty easily and got too excited. I think BJ will do the same except not let him get back up. I don't think Diaz's striking is bad by any means but I don't think he is the best in MMA at anything. His combinations and striking are good but his defence is crap.


Yep because Nick's recovery landed a knockout blow :thumb02:. Daley is the hardest hitter in the division and he certainly hurt Nick, but it was Nick who knocked him out. That's like a MW going in and fighting Maia on the ground and sumbitting him. Everyone thought Nick was going to at least TRY to take it to the ground (myself included), but he didn't not by a long shot. He was the aggressor on the feet from the beginning, you got to admit that takes ballz and confidence. He did the same thing in the Robbie Lawler fight in that everyone though he was going to try and take him down, yet here he comes taunting and peppering which led to the KO. Not sure if taunting would be the right strategy with Penn though.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a really tough fight to call. Diaz said it best himself, "It'll come down to who wants it most!"

BJ is super crisp and accurate with his boxing and head movement, I'd even give him a nod in the power dept as well.

His wrestling is great, especially after training with Hughes in Hawaii. 

Diaz has great dirty boxing, hits with weird angles and peppers you until you're overwhelmed. At that point it's usually too late.

He has freakishly good cardio for MMA (that of a distance runner)... But I question his heart in the fight just like Penn (which one comes to the fight).

I'd say a motivated Penn takes this on a decision. I really wish Penn had Condit and Diaz had Pierre. This really messes things up


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I was awfully impressed by his ability to stuff Fitch but Fitch and GSP are vastly different styles of wrestlers. I would like to see BJ fight Kos to see if his wrestling really did improve that much working with Hughes since I think GSP and Kos are similar in wrestling in both abilities and style.


That would be a really fun fight. Koscheck certainly would provide some colorful pre fight commentary as well. I am quite curious as to whether Koscheck would be able to take BJ down; I have always been curious if BJ surprised Fitch, or if BJ was already improving. Not to mention he has been working with Hughes, as you said.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The peoples champ says BJ


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> The peoples champ says BJ


I think he is right. :thumbsup:

Sonnen and GSP. They know whats up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Drogo said:


> BJ's boxing is miles better than Diaz, he is going to make Diaz look silly standing. If Diaz is getting dropped/rocked by mediocre/bad fighters like Zaromiskis and Santos what will Penn do to him?


No it really isn't and BJ knows that. there was murmurs when BJ brought the Diaz bros in for Florian that Nick got the better of him in the stand up and BJ talking up Nicks boxing and saying that he loves Nicks style of fighting but won't when he is actually fighting him kinda confirms that.

But at the same time

"B.J. Penn is a much more dangerous fighter than Georges St. Pierre. If I lose a fight to Georges, it's him holding me and not fighting the whole time. *If I lose to B.J. Penn, he's probably going to take me out with a right hand or he's going to get on top someway and end up in position, probably get mount, take the back, put on a choke and finish the fight, you know?*

While he complements BJ's power, he sounds a lot more concerned about BJ's ground game.

I definitely could be over-analyzing but it seems that Nick had the advantage on the feet while BJ was better on the ground.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nick has every advantage in stand up and has cardio advantage, BJ has BJJ and wrestling advantage and power too I would think.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I favourr Penn on points but imagine it depends on the fight that Diaz comes with. He only has 15 minutes to operate so he's really got to jump all over Penn early a and wear him down and hope to stop him late. The most intriguing part of this fight to me is how Penn will react to Diaz' wide body shots


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I favourr Penn on points but imagine it depends on the fight that Diaz comes with. He only has 15 minutes to operate so he's really got to jump all over Penn early a and wear him down and hope to stop him late. The most intriguing part of this fight to me is how Penn will react to Diaz' wide body shots


he will push his little finger into his chest and Diaz will fall on his ass like a potatoe can :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> he will push his little finger into his chest and Diaz will fall on his ass like a potatoe can :laugh:


"If Daley doesn't beat Diaz I know nothing about MMA" quote from bobby before Daley vs Diaz


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think he is right. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sonnen and GSP. They know whats up.


BJ has a Significiant Speed advantage in this fight and his Hands are ten times as fast. 

If one guy has the striking edge it's Penn cause he is actually a well rounded MMA Striker unlike Diaz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> BJ has a Significiant Speed advantage in this fight and his Hands are ten times as fast.
> 
> If one guy has the striking edge it's Penn cause he is actually a well rounded MMA Striker unlike Diaz.


"If Daley doesn't beat Diaz I know nothing about MMA" quote from bobby before Daley vs Diaz


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> "If Daley doesn't beat Diaz I know nothing about MMA" quote from bobby before Daley vs Diaz


The fight could have been stopped TWICE for Daley dude :laugh:

you don't get anywhwere with posting my quotes lol

it was pure Luck for Nick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> The fight could have been stopped TWICE for Daley dude :laugh:
> 
> you don't get anywhwere with posting my quotes lol
> 
> it was pure Luck for Nick.


LOL your posts are all ludacris, all of them, derpppp diaz got lucky derppp machida didn't lose against rampage and shogun derp shogun got lucky with the KO on Machida derppp Gomi and Yammaoto will be top 5. Try soccer or something else your posts and opinions hold nothing of substance LOL.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> LOL your posts are all ludacris, all of them, derpppp diaz got lucky derppp machida didn't lose against rampage and shogun derp shogun got lucky with the KO on Machida derppp Gomi and Yammaoto will be top 5. Try soccer or something else your posts and opinions hold nothing of substance LOL.


haha^^ they are Asians dude :laugh: you don't know me well do you?

Lyoto in Under 3 Rounds mark my words 

you can quote that one too afterwards hihi


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

haha^^ they are Asians dude :laugh: you don't know me well do you?

Lyoto in Under 3 Rounds mark my words 

you can quote that one too afterwards hihi[/QUOTE]

LOL ok I'll keep that in mind when lyoto has a flashlight in his eyes again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously you two, behave, put each other on ignore, do what you have to do but you two need to find a way to co-exist without disrupting every thread.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

So by all admission Bobby Cooper knows nothing about MMA?

This fight is going to be insane, it's really hard to call. BJ has a great chin and i highly doubt he's going to be knocked out, Diaz's chin but moreso his recovery and heart are amazing and i doubt he'll be stopped by strikes also. 

The ground is very even aswell, both are high level blackbelts and i don't see either of them being submitted.

Maybe a buildup of Diaz body shots will get to BJ in the 3rd round, but i see this being a 15 minute war that is very even.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Seriously you two, behave, put each other on ignore, do what you have to do but you two need to find a way to co-exist without disrupting every thread.


did you say..


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Im with MCkeever on fan thing here. My most favourite fighter is Shogun. Root for him and *WANT* him to win every time. When he was fighting Jones I just try to be realistic and I knew that Jones has good chance. Still rooting for the guy, but not going crazy and telling people that Jones doesnt have a chance and crap like that.

On BJ/Diaz - kinda dream matchup for me. It has potential to be a legendary fight for career of both guys.

Im really looking forward to clash the boxing styles. BJ Penn dont have problem with pressure IMHO, he even prefer it for his good precise counters. But Diaz is very very different than any other striker, hard to emulate in sparring, hard to predict. Man his striking is so decieving. He looks kinda slow and sloppy, but its insanly effective. And I wonder if BJ will be able to deal with it. Honestly I think he will. BJ is durable and he has no fear to go throught punches to land his own - perfect example Penn/Hughes 3. He intentionaly go throught Matt´s left to land that overhand right.

I think that Diaz will put the pressure and BJ will go throught it and land something big, get Diaz in trouble and finish him on the ground with ref stoppage or sub.

Thats my prediction. It can happen very fast or at the end of 3rd round. But I think that this will eventually happen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

About 5:35-



> This isn’t like a normal fight for me. It’s more like a sporting competition this time around. So, I hope nobody’s too disappointed if it doesn’t turn out like it always does.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> About 5:35-


I want to give him a cuddle... tell him it'll all be ok.:hug:

But seriously, once BJ tags him, his whole attitude will change. I guess we wont be getting any "stockton motherfucker" goings on though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Never mind.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Never mind.


That GIF is hilarious for one simple reason - Look at Lorenzo appearing like a jedi out of nowhere at the end! :O


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> That GIF is hilarious for one simple reason - Look at Lorenzo appearing like a jedi out of nowhere at the end! :O


I had watched that gif probably 20 times and not noticed that. Absolutely hilarious :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I had watched that gif probably 20 times and not noticed that. Absolutely hilarious :thumb02:


But question is - why is he looking down his nose at us? Like, literally?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Looks to me like an "da ****" mixed with "oh snap iz gonna get hit if i don't back up" with a hint of "i'm so much better than you".


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This could be fight of the year, styles make fights and holy shit this could be a complete war. Probably won't be the most technical fight, but it should be one where you feel like you got your money's worth and then some. I have no idea what will happen, but somebody's going to get hurt real bad. Both guys are not afraid to get hit, can't wait.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If Diaz gets dominated here like I expect him to, maybe we should finally stop hyping fighters just because they have long win streaks outside the UFC.


Who was the last big fighter to come into the UFC on a hotstreak and live up to the hype (not counting WEC guys)?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Decided to move to this thread after the boring co-main event. 

This fight could and should save this card.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So far a pretty disappointing PPV. 

WAR BJ!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man, I'm nervous.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This fight needs to be tops, or 137 is easily the worst PPV of the year.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished a 12 hour drive home and sat down to watch this event. So disappointed so far. 

Hopefully this fight saves this card a little.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

A 2 hour snoozefest so far. A great main event can easily save a card though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope this doesnt end up crap like griffin-franklin or guida-pettis judging by this card


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

I'm sitting on the fence, don't know who I want to win this one.

I just hope it's a good fight.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I got home from work and my night started with the 3rd round of Vera/Marshall so it hasnt been too bad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe this was supposed to be only co-main event. I'm so pumped!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Tis is one of the only fights I want to end in a DRAW

i like both fighters sooo much

I like Penn a little better but if he wins he will lose to gsp most likely and Diaz who i like allot wins i tink he could take gsp but to do so i have to see penn lose...ahh this fight is going to be epic and suck sooo much


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What's Diaz's song?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> If Diaz gets dominated here like I expect him to, maybe we should finally stop hyping fighters just because they have long win streaks outside the UFC.
> 
> 
> Who was the last big fighter to come into the UFC on a hotstreak and live up to the hype (not counting WEC guys)?


I really wouldn't mind either winning, I love both of them as fighters. Penn is a level above imo, but that's what tonight will prove, so anxious for this fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This fight better be good. Tired of the snoozefest going on tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR PENN!!!!!!! 

Time for Diaz to catch an ass whooping!!1


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

As Diaz walks out, I can't help to think what would happen if he was wearing a hat and a fan tried to snatch it....lol.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I honestly think BJ is gonna steamroll Nick Diaz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow diaz swam from alcatraz? thats a bad mother fucker there


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diaz swam Alcatraz? 

Holy shit lol.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> WAR PENN!!!!!!!
> 
> Time for Diaz to catch an ass whooping!!1


Right on, brotha! :hug:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

War Bj!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I like BJ more, but I rather see Diaz win this one time, so he fights GSP for the belt.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The song that Nick walks out to is about Belforts wife


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I can see the fire in BJ's eyes. WAR!! Earn me some credits baby.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

they better deliver the entertainment, too many entertaining fights on paper for this PPV, too few actually entertaining.

I'm still blown away that kongo vs mitrione went to a decision


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I've switched my pick like 4 times, cant wait for this.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

penn just does not have that killer look in his eyes when he walks to the cage like he used to, man i miss seeing that and going damn i feel sorry for the other guy


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BJ via arm trap rear naked after dropping Diaz.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooh Boy


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooooooooooh Man.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

SerJ said:


> I like BJ more, but I rather see Diaz win this one time, so he fights GSP for the belt.


sadly my thoughts too 

I doubt it happens for i think stylistically bj skill set is made to beat diaz skill set...but i think diaz skill set is stylistically tailor made to beat gsp's where bj's is not


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

IT'S TIME!!!!!

.......Have a feeling BJ might end this one early!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diaz is a jackass, and the most overrated figher in MMA.

PUNISH HIM PENN!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BJ pacing along with Nick staring each other down. **** yeah.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

My heart is racing..... **** yea


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

M_D said:


> sadly my thoughts too
> 
> I doubt it happens for i think stylistically bj skill set is made to beat diaz skill set...but i think diaz skill set is stylistically tailor made to beat gsp's where bj's is not


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nick wants none of BJ's boxing.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

BJs BJJ>Diaz's BJJ.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is only for 3 rounds?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cmon BJ win by knockout/sub and I will make some good credits baby.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BJ has Diaz gunshy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BJ 10-9...

Wish this was 5 rounds..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I say 10-10 round actually


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

BJ takes the 1st IMO.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> Nick wants none of BJ's boxing.


Sure looked like he stood toe to toe and peppered him a few tiems.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

"Nick has got such good timing."

Wtf Joe. BJ is beating him to the punch 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

10-9 Penn so far.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I say 10-10 round actually


No, sir. getting out struck, out jitzed, and tded doesn't make it an even round. Just sayin'.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Is BJ gassing? Looks like it.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it me or this fight looks slow as hell?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz is dominating the striking right now


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

SerJ said:


> Is BJ gassing? Looks like it.


Yep probably...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not liking this at all.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Diaz is a killer


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Eat Crow!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

what the **** BJ?!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

10-8 round for Diaz


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm speechless, he was out on the feet?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cmon Penn...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Stockton Son!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

luckbox said:


> I'm not liking this at all.


me neither


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I knew it! The body shots gassed BJ.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BJ looks broken....


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Pure domination by Diaz in the second half of the round. This is over soon!

19-18 Diaz?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nick finishes it in the third.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn oh well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

What Did I Say Toxic Diaz Is For Real


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Diaz is a BEAST. Penn said Nick was the best boxer and no one believed him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GSP wants none of that boxing and he'd probably get tapped if he was in Nick's guard..


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Diaz combo's look great.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Penn cannot let Diaz pressure him against the fence like that. Argh cmon Penn


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I think Penn might go down from strikes. Seriously.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can't say I'm surprised by this. Does BJ ever come into a fight with cardio?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow they were sure close when the ref started them.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ coming in with gas for only one round? This is not good for Penn at all. No movement.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> BJ has Diaz gunshy.


I can tell...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ's arms are gone.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ's movement is absolutely shambolic.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im waiting for someone to discredit this win


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy shit that third round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diaz 29-28...goddamn...what a warrior.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bj has heart I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> GSP wants none of that boxing and he'd probably get tapped if he was in Nick's guard..


Come on, no way GSP would fall for that slow ass crap Diaz throws. GSP rag dolls him easy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow.. guess who's going to bed and cry..


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

29-28 Diaz. Good fight and keeps Diaz next in line for the title.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If you don't respect the hell out of both of these guys right now, you can get fukced.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Why are they selling Diaz so much. Though the whole fight they were always talking about him even in the first round when he was getting his as beat.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

smells like crap for BJ, I don't like Diaz, but the dude can fight


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

BJ has some heart and can take a punch,

But this fight is Diaz's.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Christ BJ is an idiot. How the hell do you gas after 1 god damned round? Especially a round you easily won?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I WISH THIS WAS 5 ROUNDS.. Everyone was happy for it to be 5 rounds Dana why did you have to say no?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

******* favorite fight i have seen in a long, long time if ever.

I so want to see just a pure penn vs diaz grappling match


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

FOTN for sure. Penn's eye...ouch.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Christ BJ is an idiot. How the hell do you gas after 1 god damned round? Especially a round you easily won?


Repeated body shots does that to you


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate Diaz with a passion.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao. "where you at Georges? where you at motherfucker?"


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

If Diaz had any significant power he would have koed BJ.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Gsp v Nick is going to be crazy!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Leed said:


> lmao. "where you at Georges? where you at motherfucker?"


At a press conference.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome win for Diaz, but Georges will whoop that ass.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Old man Hughes Looked like he wanted a piece of Nick


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Repeated body shots does that to you


Except Diaz hardly landed any in the first round. So how does that make him gassed at the start of the second?

What a crap fight.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i want no editing to any of your diaz over rated post ..this goes to all you all 

and damn that was a great match penn is still my favorite and tat match went exactly how i was hoping it would go

A war, great fight now GSP has no where to run


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Hahaha, Diaz is a dick.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow.. I'm heartbroken.. BJ's gone?! ;(


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wtf Penn and Crocop retired on the same night...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Baby jayyyyyyyyyy come back


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Bj.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man BJ that was bad, his lack of interest in training is evident.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Fuuuuuucccccckkkkkkk Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peeeeennnnnnnnnn Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Well this showed me that BJ would have won this if he had gas. That gas tank from Diaz is amazing. 

GSP has Condit and then possibly Diaz. He could be the greatest and #1 after that. 

"call out that motherfucker GSP!"

You are the man BJ! I don't think that was your last, but if it is, you were on of the greats!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

F*** are you kidding!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wtf!
THIS SUCKS

He's done?!?!?!
DAMNET


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Except Diaz hardly landed any in the first round. So how does that make him gassed at the start of the second?
> 
> What a crap fight.


He gassed in the middle of the round actually...when Diaz started landing on him.

Not sure why this is a big deal. Last I checked BJ's cardio has been his problem since 20 fights ago.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My video just cut out did BJ say he it was his last time in the octagon?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Except Diaz hardly landed any in the first round. So how does that make him gassed at the start of the second?
> 
> What a crap fight.


He wasn't gassed at the start of the second.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Great, Penn tools another fighter when he's got cardio, gets exhausted and mails the rest of the fight in.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So does this mean Diaz just beat a disinterested retiree now?

I mean jeez here it all comes now...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. I'm speechless. First Mirko and now The Prodigy. Wow.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Except Diaz hardly landed any in the first round. So how does that make him gassed at the start of the second?
> 
> What a crap fight.


It was an awesome fight but yeah BJ didn't gas because of anything Diaz did he didn't start landing much of any body shots until halfway through the second.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> If Diaz had any significant power he would have koed BJ.


Ughh cause BJ gets knocked out all the time


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

SerJ said:


> Well this showed me that BJ would have won this if he had gas. That gas tank from Diaz is amazing.
> 
> GSP has Condit and then possibly Diaz. He could be the greatest and #1 after that.
> 
> ...


I lol'd was that his boxing trainer who yelled that?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M_D said:


> im want no editing to any of your diaz over rated post ..this goes to all you all
> 
> and damn that was a great match penn is still my favorite and tat match went exactly how i was hoping it would go
> 
> A war, great fight now GSP has no where to run


thats right M.D you get it, BJ.... you are a warrior this is the only fight I didn't wan tto see you win but not by much, you are an all time great and tough as nails and the definition of the word fighter and anyone who doesn't agree is a fool.Thank you BJ you are the man.

KRY TOXIC WHERE YOU AT WHERES MY CREDITS!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> My video just cut out did BJ say he it was his last time in the octagon?


Said it was the last, then said he cannot keep coming home looking like this.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He gassed in the middle of the round actually...when Diaz started landing on him.


Dude, he was dead tired when they started round two. Diaz didn't win this fight. Penn lost it. Pathetic fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Im ******* pissed right now i missed 90% of the fight because the ******* streaming link was bugging out with ads and shit. ARGGGGGGGG. I would have ordered it but i dont have cable atm.

Oh well, what happen all those people that though that Nick didn't belong in the same ring as Penn? Ahhh the credits are sweet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lmao, the only thing that wasn't crap about this PPV was this fight. Absurd comment from an angry fan.

Sad to see BJ go, and I have to say it... Nick surrounds himself with dopes. His idiot cornermen were pushing him to act a thug.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Great fight Nick is a beast and thank you B.J Penn


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Wow. I'm speechless. First Mirko and now The Prodigy. Wow.


Worst card ever......


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He gassed in the middle of the round actually...when Diaz started landing on him.


Thank you. The excuses are coming already, how doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Dude, he was dead tired when they started round two. Diaz didn't win this fight. Penn lost it. Pathetic fight.


Pathetic fight my ass it was terrific


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Great, Penn tools another fighter when he's got cardio, gets exhausted and mails the rest of the fight in.


He was dominating for stretches of the third he was just hurt badly in the second.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

M_D said:


> i want no editing to any of your diaz over rated post ..this goes to all you all
> 
> and damn that was a great match penn is still my favorite and tat match went exactly how i was hoping it would go
> 
> A war, great fight now GSP has no where to run


GSP is going to have to retire if he wants to avoid both of those challengers! I still say GSP beats Diaz if they do fight. Don't be scared GSP; you could beat both guys.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lmao, the only thing that wasn't crap about this PPV was this fight. Absurd comment from an angry fan.
> 
> Sad to see BJ go, and I have to say it... Nick surrounds himself with dopes. His idiot cornermen were pushing him to act a thug.


Um no it was a really shitty fight with one guy gassing after the first and the other holding a protest against head movement. I'm not an angry fan because I don't like either of them.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn this night sucks bad. I lost so many credits, and two fighters retired and my favorite fighter BJ Penn omg. I am so sad right now. Maybe BJ will come back.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I did not want to see BJ retire. 

Diaz on the other hand, I almost want to see him vs Condit more than GSP, that would be complete fireworks, even more so than tonight. I still think GSP can hold him down for 5 rounds in a snooze fest.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Im ******* pissed right now i missed 90% of the fight because the ******* streaming link was bugging out with ads and shit. ARGGGGGGGG. I would have ordered it but i dont have cable atm.
> 
> Oh well, what happen all those people that though that Nick didn't belong in the same ring as Penn? Ahhh the credits are sweet.


Sometimes you get what you pay for unfortunately.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't believe how many times BJ backed himself into the fence instead of circling out. Diaz did what I expected and went hard to the body with his punches to gas out Penn, who just stood there and ate them instead of getting the hell out of there or winging back hard with his own punches.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

didnt see this card.... but judging from the rxns i didnt miss much


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Dude, he was dead tired when they started round two. Diaz didn't win this fight. Penn lost it. Pathetic fight.


Diaz didn't win that fight? There were 2 participants in the fight you know. He was throwing shots every second.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

box said:


> I did not want to see BJ retire.
> 
> Diaz on the other hand, *I almost want to see him vs Condit* more than GSP, that would be complete fireworks, even more so than tonight. I still think GSP can hold him down for 5 rounds in a snooze fest.


I've been asking for this fight for a long long time.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im waiting for someone to discredit this win


You didn't have to wait long


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

BJ lost his will and cardio simultaneously when Nick started opening up on him. This was not a gassed BJ fight, this was an introduction to Diaz for the rest of the folks who hadn't been paying attention.

I love BJ. He's my favorite fighter, but he can't beat Diaz now. Not many can.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Diaz didn't win that fight? There were 2 participants in the fight you know. He was throwing shots every second.


What I mean is that Diaz didn't win because he was better. He won because BJ had no cardio whatsoever in the fight. It's a cheap victory. Not Diaz' fault but it was a cheap victory for him and for those watching.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

*HATERS GONNA HATE.
*
Diaz beat Penn, get over it. Diaz' pace is what gassed BJ. Penn didn't just get tired from throwing punches in the first.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man i wanted to see diaz vs penn 2 and 3 that was a great fight

would love to see a penn vs diaz grappling match even that little bit on the ground had me super excited

Penn say it aint so..come back and fight diaz again after he beats Gsp


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I knew Diaz would win and I'd rather see him fighting GSP then having to wait for the Condit match to take place.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

box said:


> I did not want to see BJ retire.
> 
> Diaz on the other hand, I almost want to see him vs Condit more than GSP, that would be complete fireworks, even more so than tonight. I still think GSP can hold him down for 5 rounds in a snooze fest.


Yes! Condit and Diaz would be an atomic war! I'd rather have that than GSP. GSP would dominate both with wrestling. Condit will bring the standup, but not gas. 



Mirage445 said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for unfortunately.


Haha!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for unfortunately.


Yeah I would have definitely bought if I had cable and would have gone to the bar if it wasn't sleeting freezing out side. Had no choice but to try and stream.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I sure had that one wrong.

BJ didn't look good, but that's no excuse. Diaz outclassed him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope Condit flying knees GSP into oblivion so we get a REAL fight. Condit-Diaz FOTY 2012.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

M_D said:


> man i wanted to see diaz vs penn 2 and 3 that was a great fight
> 
> would love to see a penn vs diaz grappling match even that little bit on the ground had me super excited
> 
> Penn say it aint so..come back and fight diaz again after he beats Gsp


Why in the hell would you want to watch that fight again? It was crap. It was one man gassing and another showing that he has not made any advancements in his game in 5 years. What exactly was so god damned exciting about it?

If I had paid for any of this I would be pissed. Hell I didn't pay for it and I'm still pissed off that I watched it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> Ughh cause BJ gets knocked out all the time


Normally no but when he is that out of shape and takes that many hits then yeah. I mean look at his second fight against Hughes. 

I would love to see the punch count.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> What I mean is that Diaz didn't win because he was better. He won because BJ had no cardio whatsoever in the fight. It's a cheap victory. Not Diaz' fault but it was a cheap victory for him and for those watching.


I agree with you that BJ lost because of his cardio and was better than Diaz when he had the stamina, but it was definitely not a cheap victory! Stamina is apart of this game the same as is someone's striking skills or ground skills. You need to have all three to succeed and BJ was missing one.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone else impressed by how slick Nicks BJJ defense is? the way he handled that hook was superb, giving up his neck all together. I know a lot of fighter would not be able to pull that off and Penn would get their back fairly easily. Most fighters would just panic and grab the wrists right away.

And to people trying to discredit this win because BJ gassed round 2, do we discredit everyone Penn has has lost to? he's always had a cardio problem, this isn't anything new.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait where are those haters? 

All that crap talked and who won?...

NICK DIAZ!!!!!!!!

Its so hard to take isnt it? Yeah it was BJ who lost the fight because of...BJ! If he lost because of his cardio he lost because of BJ. If he lost because he went up against the fence he lost because of BJ. I mean who else was in there. Yeah that one guy would have won to if he just didnt get knocked out. Just nonsense logic.

And just for the record I love BJ also. But Nick made his face look like hamburger. Than called GSP a bitch.

AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Love how Diaz dont care about getting hit and bruised because he knows he is winning and oppenant is worse off.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

GSP wouldn't do the same mistakes that BJ did in this fight, specially after watching this fight

Diaz is no joke, I think BJ underestimated him, it didn't even look like any of those guys had a gameplan

GSP is on a whole other level than BJ. Diaz is for real but I can see him lose against a good gameplan, and that's where GSP excells.

it seemed that BJ wanted to kinda stand and bang, when he found out Diaz could bang better than him, he tried to take it to the ground but it didn't work out.

GSP would take diaz down at will and has the skills to be comfortable on top

I really don't want to see GSP/condit now, Diaz/condit for the #1 contender spot would be fair

BJ showed in the fight that he could have win it, but it looks like he didn't have any kind of gameplan


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Normally no but when he is that out of shape and takes that many hits then yeah. I mean look at his second fight against Hughes.
> 
> I would love to see the punch count.


Hughes had him in then crucifix.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Anyone else impressed by how slick Nicks BJJ defense is? the way he handled that hook was superb, giving up his neck all together. I know a lot of fighter would not be able to pull that off and Penn would get their back fairly easily.
> 
> And to people trying to discredit this win because BJ gassed round 2, do we discredit everyone Penn has has lost to? he's always had a cardio problem, this isn't anything new.


I noticed! It was awesome how he got up and kept the fight where he wanted it!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Why in the hell would you want to watch that fight again? It was crap. It was one man gassing and another showing that he has not made any advancements in his game in 5 years. What exactly was so god damned exciting about it?
> 
> If I had paid for any of this I would be pissed. Hell I didn't pay for it and I'm still pissed off that I watched it.


I suppose Diaz' pace didn't have anything to do with Penn gassing? Cardio-pacing is just as important, if not more than all the other skills-attributes. The fact that Penn lacks in some department shouldn't take anything away from Diaz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I knew it wouldn't take long for the excuse factory to be open for business, and thanks to toxic he payed up straight away like a man.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> Wait where are those haters?
> 
> All that crap talked and who won?...
> 
> ...


BJ made Nick's face look like hamburger too. Lets not pretend Diaz dominated this fight he got his ass beat too he just did more ass beating.



hadoq said:


> GSP wouldn't do the same mistakes that BJ did in this fight, specially after watching this fight
> 
> Diaz is no joke, I think BJ underestimated him, it didn't even look like any of those guys had a gameplan
> 
> ...


When has BJ ever had a gameplan outside of the Fitch fight? Dude just fights which is why he is great.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanted Penn to win but looking at the big picture I don't like to see BJ at 170 and if he won this fight, do you really want to see another Penn/GSP fight? I think BJ comes back to make 1 more run at 155 and GSP gets to fight and beat 2 new guys. I agree that the Diaz Vs Condit fight will be bad ass but it probably be for a rematch with GSP and not a title on the line.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> GSP wants none of that boxing and he'd probably get tapped if he was in Nick's guard..


Come on, no way in hell GSP would fall for that slow shit Diaz throws. GSP rags him like a little bitch. 

tapped in Nicks guard? are you shitting me?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> BJ made Nick's face look like hamburger too. Lets not pretend Diaz dominated this fight he got his ass beat too he just did more ass beating.


Thats his style and that is why GSP would destroy him. He leads with his face, leaving it wide open so he can start those fast combos of his.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

hadoq said:


> GSP wouldn't do the same mistakes that BJ did in this fight, specially after watching this fight
> 
> Diaz is no joke, I think BJ underestimated him, it didn't even look like any of those guys had a gameplan
> 
> ...


The only thing BJ really did wrong was not have any cardio and we all know GSP will not have that problem. I do agree with your points though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> BJ made Nick's face look like hamburger too. Lets not pretend Diaz dominated this fight he got his ass beat too he just did more ass beating.
> 
> 
> 
> When has BJ ever had a gameplan outside of the Fitch fight? Dude just fights which is why he is great.


Diaz DID NOT get his ass beat. Diaz gets cut by a leaf blowing in the breeze.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Too bad the pre-lims weren't switched with the main card. Would have been a little more exciting. A lot of technical grappling goin' on, (which causes booing) but I was diggin' it. Cro-Cop/Nelson was a good fight. Lotta heart shown by Mirko. Nelson seems to be the new "Cabbage" of the UFC. Bigtime KO artists can't finish him. Mitrione/Kongo could have had more spark. Not what I expected. Both seemed tentative to pull the trigger and get off. 
...Nick Diaz did what I figured he would. Just body-headed the pulp out of B.J. Never seen Penn's face busted up like that before. B.J. isn't done. I'm sure Dana will feed him some more bait and he'll take it.* Diaz calling out GSP---surprised that GSP didn't hop up into the cage. (Maybe was told not too because of testy Nick. They didn't want a maylay).* GSP and Condit would have neen nice though. I saw a lot of empty seats...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I will say this, and I do so as a huge GSP fan - St. Pierre would be unwise to stand and bang with Nick Diaz. We all saw what Shields was able to do inside of two rounds, and Nick is leaps and bounds better in the striking department. I'd put all my chips on GSP to win, but it would be via wrestling. As much as I think Georges is class in the striking department, it's getting more and more difficult to bet against Nick in that aspect of MMA.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Diaz DID NOT get his ass beat. Diaz gets cut by a leaf blowing in the breeze.


You are delusional. Penn was drilling him directly on the chin over and over again. Diaz was barely throwing by his standards in the first because Penn was lighting him up so bad and there were multiple stretches in the third where Penn landed 6+ punches in a row without Diaz landing anything. Diaz won but he did get beat on.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I suppose Diaz' pace didn't have anything to do with Penn gassing? Cardio-pacing is just as important, if not more than all the other skills-attributes. The fact that Penn lacks in some department shouldn't take anything away from Diaz.


Actually it does because Penn knew what he'd be facing. He knew exactly how Diaz was going to fight and he did the worst possible things you can do against that fighting style. It was like watching two amateurs fighting.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

First round was clear Penn was the better "skilled" fighter but cardio has got to count for the majority of the game.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Farewell BJ. Always the greatest in my eyes.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SerJ said:


> The only thing BJ really did wrong was not have any cardio and we all know GSP will not have that problem. I do agree with your points though.


Actually his biggest mistake was backing himself straight into the fence and getting trapped every time Diaz put the pressure on him instead of circling out and countering. It was only after he got stuck on the fence and beat on that he thought about circling out, and by then it was far too late. Diaz noticed it and capitalized on it big time.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I tip my hat to Nick Diaz, I firmly believed BJ was gonna make quick work out of him and I was wrong. With BJ now hanging them up, I'm counting on Nick to take that WW gold from GSP.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> Hughes had him in then crucifix.


He landed some big shots before that which put him down to that position.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully this built hype for a Diaz vs GSP match(if it happens). Would love some decent odds on GSP...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Penn out struck and out grappled Diaz for the first round. Then the old weakness of not training to his potential came up. Penn gassed and got his ass beat in the second. Penn made a somewhat more even third round due to heart, not cardio.

It's sad when Penn came in better shape against Diego Sanchez than Diaz.

GSP will wipe the floor with Diaz. I could promise that. Diaz has no knockout power and leaves himself wide open to takedowns during those fluries... as Penn dispayed in the first round.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Why in the hell would you want to watch that fight again? It was crap. It was one man gassing and another showing that he has not made any advancements in his game in 5 years. What exactly was so god damned exciting about it?
> 
> If I had paid for any of this I would be pissed. Hell I didn't pay for it and I'm still pissed off that I watched it.


yeah I see what you are saying I always hate the fights where two men go into the octagon and give it their all for three rounds throwing punch's ever second, even exciting ground game for the few seconds it was shown, i much prefer the stalling laying on people and fighting only to win match's that most fighters do now

I can see why no one would want to see this kind of fight again



PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP will wipe the floor with Diaz. I could promise that. Diaz has no knockout power and *leaves himself wide open to takedowns during those fluries... as Penn dispayed in the first round.*


Because Diaz does not care if he gets put on his back


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Penn out struck and out grappled Diaz for the first round. Then the old weakness of not training to his potential came up. Penn gassed and got his ass beat in the second. Penn made a somewhat more even third round due to heart, not cardio.
> 
> It's sad when Penn came in better shape against Diego Sanchez than Diaz.
> 
> GSP will wipe the floor with Diaz. I could promise that. Diaz has no knockout power and leaves himself wide open to takedowns during those fluries... as Penn dispayed in the first round.


If by wiped the floor with him you mean hold him down for a lay and pray victory I agree. I don't think Nick can beat GSP tbh (see not blinded by pure fandom like some posters here), GSP wrestling is too high level, has great grappling and good GNP when he uses it. Back when the fight was Nick/GSP before the whole press conference event I said the same thing. I also said when they announced the fight switched to Penn that it was a much better fight for Nick than the GSP fight was, and was pretty much laughed at.



M_D said:


> yeah I see what you are saying I always hate the fights where two men go into the octagon and give it their all for three rounds throwing punch's ever second, even exciting ground game for the few seconds it was shown, i much prefer the stalling laying on people and fighting only to win match's that most fighters do now
> 
> I can see why no one would want to see this kind of fight again
> 
> ...


LMAO...haters gonna hate.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It was Diaz ripping them body shots that gassed Penn - they take all your air away from you and limit your recovery. Penn was back to some fitness at the start of the 3rd - got some of his breath back.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

osmium said:


> BJ made Nick's face look like hamburger too. Lets not pretend Diaz dominated this fight he got his ass beat too he just did more ass beating.


Again sorry but this makes no sense. Its just another version of he would have won if he didnt get knocked out.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> First round was clear Penn was the better "skilled" fighter but cardio has got to count for the majority of the game.


..Very true. I thought B.J. could have caught him early like Noons did but ditto is ditto in Nick's last 11 fights. His unmatched, sick cardio kept the pace & pressure on Penn and broke him, like so many others. Then Nick's shots to the body were the mother goose. He's ended countless fights with his Body/Head combos...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Penn out struck and out grappled Diaz for the first round. Then the old weakness of not training to his potential came up. Penn gassed and got his ass beat in the second. Penn made a somewhat more even third round due to heart, not cardio.
> 
> It's sad when Penn came in better shape against Diego Sanchez than Diaz.
> 
> GSP will wipe the floor with Diaz. I could promise that. Diaz has no knockout power and leaves himself wide open to takedowns during those fluries... as Penn dispayed in the first round.


lol keep telling yourself that


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually it does because Penn knew what he'd be facing. He knew exactly how Diaz was going to fight and he did the worst possible things you can do against that fighting style. It was like watching two amateurs fighting.


There was nothing amateur about Diaz's performance, he beat Penn fair and square.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> Again sorry but this makes no sense. Its just another version of he would have won if he didnt get knocked out.


No it is a factual account of the fight. BJ dominated the first, Diaz dominated the second, and the third was a back and forth war that Diaz got the better of.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

I think its hilarious that ppl act like this was a terrible fight.....they was swinging for the fences the whole fight, how can you act like that was a fight you wouldnt wanna see a gain. Fact of the matter is Diaz beat the sht outta Baby J and made him retire. Great fight, umadbro?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought it was a great fight - had Penn winning the first looking good. Diaz dominating the 2nd then BJ showing great heart in coming back a little but obviously still losing the 3rd. Awesome fight....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This was a terrible fight to watch as a BJ Penn fan. Great first round, horrible 2nd and a competitive scrap in the 3rd. 

As an MMA fan it was a great fight. I'll never be a big Diaz fan but what the hell does he have to do to impress some people!?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL at the "made' BJ retire". One of the most ridiculous things I've ever read on this site. No surprise it comes from Diaz fans.

No one "made" BJ retire. It was a decisions he made himself. He only wants to fight elite competition. If he can't beat Diaz, he doesn't want to fight. If anything thats a slap in Diaz' face. He's saying if he can't beat anyone better than him it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Thinking once more about it---If the fight was 5 rounds, Nick would have gotten B.J. to quit like GSP did in their second fight...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought it was a great fight too, if only for the intensity and will of the guys. Penn looked awesome in the first round and I thought that he might actually pull off the win, but Nick is a man's man and came back super strong with those vicious combos. Really good main event to a lackluster card.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL at the "made' BJ retire". One of the most ridiculous things I've ever read on this site. No surprise it comes from Diaz fans.
> 
> No one "made" BJ retire. It was a decisions he made himself. He only wants to fight elite competition. If he can't beat Diaz, he doesn't want to fight. If anything thats a slap in Diaz' face. He's saying if he can't beat anyone better than him it's just not worth it anymore.


Umm....did BJ not say directly after retiring "I can't go home looking like this, i have another kid on the way, i'm done"

GG


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

aerius said:


> Actually his biggest mistake was backing himself straight into the fence and getting trapped every time Diaz put the pressure on him instead of circling out and countering. It was only after he got stuck on the fence and beat on that he thought about circling out, and by then it was far too late. Diaz noticed it and capitalized on it big time.


This. I can't agree more. 

Penn had far better technique, and could have won the striking game if he didn't get baited into clinching, and if he circled out of the way. 

Diaz pressured him, and BJ wilted against the cage. He lost his footwork, then lost his cardio after a few liver punches, then lost his courage when Diaz didn't give a f*ck if Penn hit him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

K R Y said:


> This was a terrible fight to watch as a BJ Penn fan. Great first round, horrible 2nd and a competitive scrap in the 3rd.
> 
> As an MMA fan it was a great fight. I'll never be a big Diaz fan but what the hell does he have to do to impress some people!?


Thank you finally someone that is a BJ fan that is not in complete denial. I am a huge BJ fan as well, and really sad to see him go. I don't favor Nick over Penn I like them both equally, but it annoys me to no end that kind of crap thrown his way and that's why this victory is sweet for me. A LOT of people said a lot of unflattering things about Nicks skill and are eating MAJOR crow right now.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a huge BJ fan, but it's just plain sad to see people still try and discredit Nick Diaz.

Give credit where credit is ******* due for crying out loud.

This fight is the story of EVERY NICK DIAZ FIGHT.

He comes, he fights, he pressures his opponent keeps on coming forward like The Terminator until you are done. Doesn't matter what you hit him with, he will get up and carry on assaulting you.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Umm....did BJ not say directly after retiring "I can't go home looking like this, i have another kid on the way, i'm done"
> 
> GG


Yes. He did. He did not say "Diaz made me retire". He doesn't want to lose to anyone like Diaz or better than him again. Slap in the face. Not an accomplishment.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm a huge BJ fan, but it's just plain sad to see people still try and discredit Nick Diaz.
> 
> Give credit where credit is ******* due for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


This. Give some respect.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Diaz won as I predicted. But his fans "nut huggery" has reached overload every site im going to. Its really starting to bug me, expecially when they they start talking like "GSP scarred shitless because Nick Diaz is going to do this and that to him, GSP was never that good he sucked, gatekeeper etc etc, 209 real Champion etc". I have to keep putting up with that and try to argue with brick walls or stoners, almost impossible to actually throw out some "GSP facts" and be now labelled as "fake". Its just insane, this makes the Sonnen Nut huggery look tame in comparison, so much for me, that I actually am starting to like Sonnen now because of how annoyed I am with the Diaz nut huggery.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Nick Diaz won as a predicted. But his fans "nut huggery" has reached overload every site im going to. Its really starting to bug me, expecially when they they start talking like "GSP scarred shitless because Nick Diaz is going to do this and that to him, GSP was never that good he sucked, gatekeeper etc etc, 209 real Champion etc". I have to keep putting up with that and try to argue with brick walls or stoners, almost impossible to actually throw out some "GSP facts" and be now labelled as "fake". Its just insane, this makes the Sonnen Nut huggery look tame in comparison, so much for me, that I actually am starting to like Sonnen now because of how annoyed I am with the Diaz nut huggery.


It has always been like this they are as bad as Fedor fans.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Nick Diaz won as a predicted. But his fans "nut huggery" has reached overload every site im going to. Its really starting to bug me, expecially when they they start talking like "GSP scarred shitless because Nick Diaz is going to do this and that to him, GSP was never that good he sucked, gatekeeper etc etc, 209 real Champion etc". I have to keep putting up with that and try to argue with brick walls or stoners, almost impossible to actually throw out some "GSP facts" and be now labelled as "fake". Its just insane, this makes the Sonnen Nut huggery look tame in comparison, so much for me, that I actually am starting to like Sonnen now because of how annoyed I am with the Diaz nut huggery.


Wow really? If Nick fans think he's going to roll over GSP then they are as delusional as some of the Penn fans here saying that he just simply gassed, which of course, had nothing to do with Nick even though Nick gasses all his opponents (maybe its because....hmmmm I don't know. his style?).

Complete fanboism is retarded IMO no matter what fighter it is. Same goes with Nick. People seem to get complete emotional attachments (teabag syndrome) to certain fighters and they lose their objectivity. Same goes for hatedom (menstrual syndrome), it's known to completely blind.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

You were all just waiting for Diaz to loose so you could continue talking him down because... you just dont like him. Not because he cant fight but because you just dont like him.

Well guess what...HE WON. So deal with it. All the Diaz fans have more than the right to be ecstatic because we all know how many would be on here talking smack if he lost and saying the same old garbage. Instead of making excuses for the victory swallow it down. Focus on the bashing you all do regularly instead of the perception of his fans appreciation.

Now when he fights GSP, or should I say if as Dana knows its dangerous for his golden boy, no one knows what will happen. But we do know one thing...we know what fighter we will get in Diaz. He wont be laying down and praying.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hate Nick Diaz to my very core but I will concede he made B.J. look like a chump. Not too many people can make B.J. look that bad. Hats off to Nick. GSP is still going to kick his ass though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm a huge BJ fan, but it's just plain sad to see people still try and discredit Nick Diaz.
> 
> Give credit where credit is ******* due for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


raise01:



khoveraki said:


> First round was clear Penn was the better "skilled" fighter but cardio has got to count for the majority of the game.


This will no doubt be your excuse after Cain mauls your boy. JDS will look good in the first and then Cain will takeover and destroy him.

And seriously you obviously have never many Diaz bros. fights, they are slow starters and rarely ever win the first rd.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> This will no doubt be your excuse after Cain mauls your boy. JDS will look good in the first and then Cain will takeover and destroy him.
> 
> And seriously you obviously have never many Diaz bros. fights, they are slow starters and rarely ever win the first rd.


raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I have the fight on my youtube page if anyone wants to rewatch or watch it


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The funny thing is, is that all the people discrediting Diaz. if Condit had done the same thing to Penn then they would all be raving about how badass Condit is and that he is for real etc.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome fight, if this doesn't convince some people about Diaz, I don't know what will. He sucked the life out of an on-form BJ Penn and was never in trouble. Poll looks bad.

GSP vs Diaz, who didn't see that coming?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Diaz brought it to Penn. I had BJ in front coming out in the 2nd but you can see it in BJ's eyes after the first combo landed in the 2nd. You can actually see BJ break. Hats off to both fighters. They looked like they got beat with a hammer at the end.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Diaz brought it to Penn. I had BJ in front coming out in the 2nd but you can see it in BJ's eyes after the first combo landed in the 2nd. You can actually see BJ break. Hats off to both fighters. They looked like they got beat with a hammer at the end.


Broken fighters don't do what BJ did in the third.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> Wait where are those haters?
> 
> All that crap talked and who won?...
> 
> ...


dude, get a life, who cares really? it's like when you watch a movie, you want the good guys to win, but if the bad guy wins, you still enjoy the movie.

no one really care and the fact that you called that win doesn't make you a better human being.

you really think everyone take that stuff as seriously as you do ? it's a sport, I'm not pissed that diaz won even tho I was rooting for BJ. this is what is beautiful, the better man wins, most of the time and tonight, Diaz was the better man, it has nothing to do with what people like or want, it's sport, get over it.

there are much more important things to be serious about in life.


Diaz played that thrash talking and attitude game very well, he got into BJ's head and made him forget all about the strategy, leaving openings, making mistakes. Diaz deserved the victory, he got it in impressive fashion. but he's not yet the UFC WW champ, just look how GSP manhandled BJ compared to what Diaz did to him. BJ quit on the stool against GSP, he lost a decision against Diaz. I think, actually that GSP was the one who broke BJ to begin with, he never was the same after that loss, he knew he could never get the WW belt back as long as GSP was there, and he know GSP was there to stay.

so if you want to be the champ and you get that taken away from you, I think it's hard to find the motivation to perform and get ready to be on the top of your game.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I read somewhere that this is a new UFC record for "significant" strike landed. I think it also illustrates what a warrior BJ is. I think he won the 1st and He fought back pretty hard in the 3rd.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This was a main event the way a main event should be, how often do we get one that ends up not putting on a show but not with Nick he makes fighters fight.

I love all the excuses about Penn's cardio and all the BS about how BJ was gassed, he didn't gas at all he just got worked over and slowed down.

I gave the first to BJ but it was a fairly even round. I knew BJ has a weaker TD game than Diaz has TDD so it was no surprise BJ was stuck standing. 

Ive been saying it for a long long time, Nick is a top striker and will give GSP a good fight. 

Who's crying about a presser now, best showing for a main event in a long time. 

BJ Penn retired by Nick Diaz, bet that sticks in some haters crawls, lol.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd guess that we can all agree that BJ is one of the most talented MMA fighters ever. 

So, maybe it's time to reconsider the "can" label put on Žaromskis, Smith and Santos (even Frank)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I'd guess that we can all agree that BJ is one of the most talented MMA fighters ever.
> 
> So, maybe it's time to reconsider the "can" label put on Žaromskis, Smith and Santos (even Frank)


The former has nothing to do with the latter. Just because he beat a really good fighter doesn't mean every fighter he has beaten is a good fighter.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Pretty excited that Nick Diaz got the win. I wanted him to win, but didn't think he would. I'm glad to be proven wrong. About the excuses, we shouldn't be shocked that there would be one. When has there ever not been an excuse for Penn losing? Whether the excuse is about an injured rib, gassing, greasing, or being unmotivated, there will always be one.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

This fight was rollecoaster for me.

1st - I was jumping in my living room and hoping that BJ will keep doing this in next round. He had the fight under control and he was doing what I expected. Great combos even backing up Diaz few times - rare thing to see.

2nd - Oh god. BJ comes little slower and what Diaz did to BJ was incredible. He totally dominated this round. BJ is warrior for surviving in this round.

3rd - I was amazed how BJ did in this round. It was back and fort battle. BJ was back in the fight. BUT! Nick Diaz is one resilient mofo.. BJ tagged him on many many ocations and he totally ignores it and push forward.

I had respect for both fighters before this fight and gained a lot more after it. Diaz has incredible resiliency. 

If this was BJ´s last fight he ended his fighting career like a true warrior. Beaten but trying to finish it in back and fort battle.

What a fight! For me this is what is this game about! Both fighters give each other honor by fight best to their abilities and show will of champions.

I really hate this gassing out thing. Most people will be laying on the floor screaming for mercy if Diaz land some of those body shots on them. Try some sparring with 4oz´s with someone who could land a good body shot. You will have different perspective on BJ´s cardio. The fact he did like he did after the 2nd speaks more for good cardio then bad cardio. Don´t you think?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This, my fellow MMAFers, was a fight. This was not a matchup of two athletes trying to better each other. Hats off to both guys for a great performance. This is exactly why I watch MMA. 

Now Diaz is going to fight the athlete GSP out of the UFC and MMA.





Sorry, I might have gone a bit overboard with that last line. :confused05:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have to eat my words hardcore. I literally assumed Diaz had no chance, but he was fairly impressive.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

BJ gassed b/c Diaz peppered the hell out of, quit blaming it all on his gas tank. I guess every1 knew if BJ lost this would happen regardless b/c BJ never loses to the better fighter, its always his cardio.....lol


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

This fight looked like a sparring session to me. Diaz just kept throwing light accurate punches, and BJ couldn't get his punches off...as bad as Diaz was dominating him, it seemed like he could've stepped up the intensity and gotten the KO.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

hadoq said:


> dude, get a life, who cares really? it's like when you watch a movie, you want the good guys to win, but if the bad guy wins, you still enjoy the movie.
> 
> .


Wake up. You dont understand whats going on quit trying to break it down Freud. Your argument and perception of not just the situation but my position especially is lost and wandering. 

And actually a greater percentage of people root for the bad guy read a psychology book...maybe its in their subconscious mind? LOL


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Body shots cause so much more damage than people assume. Nick landed a few bombs to BJs stomach early, that can zap you for the rest of the 10 minutes. So to blame his gas tank is just a discredit to Nick.

I'm so impressed with BJ's will though, even after being rocked, constant shots, he kept coming to land solid right hands of his own. 

The fight lived up to all the hype, and both deserve a ton of credit.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

One thing to put to rest I think is the "Diaz has no power" rumor. While he might not have one hit KO power he certainly can't be called pillow hands. No one rocked Penn that way, and he did in the 2nd round, not the 4th or 5th. Every fighter in the past 5 years that Nick as fought has been rocked at one point in the fight, I'm sorry you don't do that if you have pillow hands. I think, just like Sideways said if this was a 5 rounder, Penn would have gotten his first TKO loss.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> This fight looked like a sparring session to me. Diaz just kept throwing light accurate punches, and BJ couldn't get his punches off...as bad as Diaz was dominating him, it seemed like he could've stepped up the intensity and gotten the KO.


yeah those light accurate punches destroyed penn's face the likes of which we've never seen.

and dude, who are you kidding? Penn has never even been knocked down in a fight and you think Diaz could have gotten the KO?

I'm amazed at how little so many so called experts know about MMA. it should have been obvious to anyone at the announcement of this fight that more than likely it was going to a decision. and what an epic decision it was.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

What a fight!!!! 
I didn't felt so high on adrenaline watching a fight in a long time. 
WOW!

Time to re-watch it. :thumb02:


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

did Penn really look that different to all the other 'cans' that Diaz has fought? it's pure gameplay by Diaz, he gasses you, he gets better as time goes by, he dominates you and picks you apart. If he was to do that to GSP (and no i'm not saying he would) but if Diaz did what he does every fight these days then he would look no different to any other fighter. Diaz destroys you and tbf Penn got in some solid strikes and Diaz barely flinched, do not underestimate how much that takes out of someone's confidence.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Diaz will not gas GSP.

It's not that Diaz has fought 'cans.' That's a ridiculous thing to say. I would say, though, that he hasn't fought anyone with GSP's level of MMA wrestling, or anything even close to it, since his last UFC run.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

joey.jupiter said:


> did Penn really look that different to all the other 'cans' that Diaz has fought?


Yes. He actually won round 1 to begin with. Didn't get finished and made it a fight again in round 3.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

AmdM said:


>


It wouldn't surprise me if BJ helped prep Nick for the GSP fight. Even if BJ does quit MMA, I'm confident he'll still train.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if BJ helped prep Nick for the GSP fight. Even if BJ does quit MMA, I'm confident he'll still train.


Not sure that's a big help to Diaz, though, considering how lost Penn looked when he fought GSP.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick needs to invite guys like Kos over to his camp; guys with explosive takedowns. Not that it will help him prevent a takedown, but even if he can stop one takedown it would give him more opportunity to work on his feet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Nick needs to invite guys like Kos over to his camp; guys with explosive takedowns. Not that it will help him prevent a takedown, but even if he can stop one takedown it would give him more opportunity to work on his feet.


I think he has that in shields although kos prob has a better pure wrestling game the real truth is everyone should be able to stuff the shot because its important.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Shields has horrendous takedowns. His best takedown is to grab your leg and climb up it until you fall over. Kos has excellent takedowns, would be a great guy to bring in. Matter of fact, Nick should just go train with Fitch/Kos/Cain a bit, they're fairly close to Stockton anyway.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

box said:


> Shields has horrendous takedowns. His best takedown is to grab your leg and climb up it until you fall over. Kos has excellent takedowns, would be a great guy to bring in. Matter of fact, Nick should just go train with Fitch/Kos/Cain a bit, they're fairly close to Stockton anyway.


yup, that would be the best place in the world for him to go. Have those 3 take him down day and night until he learns.


----------

